# restoring apps, linking to market



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I use MyBackup Pro. I flash different ROMs frequently. However, when restoring my apps, sometimes it will restore the link to the market and sometimes it doesn't. Why is that? I'm currently on SSM v2 and my apps weren't linked to the market.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, if I look up an app in the market that I have installed, it will say it's installed....but it doesn't show up in "my apps".


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Next time, try using app brain and separately link your market list. It has been super handy for managing legit apps.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------

